# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Боги Вед как асуры и Ахура-Мазда. Кришна/Вишну = Ахура-мазда?

## Ivan (гость)

Когда-то я немного изучал зороастризм, сравнивая его с религией Вед, и немного стал уважать зороастризм.

Во-первых, оказалось, что некоторых полубогов в Ведах называют асурами.

Вот что об этом пишет Википедия: 



> В Ригведе понятие асура не несет отрицательного значения и не противопоставляется богам. Одних и тех же божеств называют и дэвами (богами) и «асурами». Асурой называют богов солнца Савитара, «златорукий асура» (Ригведа, 1.35), «мудрый асура» (4.53), Сурью (8.101), Пушана (5.51).
> 
> Часто это слово (асура или обладающий асурской силой) относится к Индре (1.174, 3.38, 4.16, 6.36, 10.54), Варуне и Митре (1.24, 2.27, 4.42, 5.85, 5.63, 8.25, 8.42). Асурой называют Агни (2.1, 3.3), Апам Напата (2.35), Марутов, Рудру и др. Встречается оно и по отношению к соперникам (1.108, 7.99). 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90...83%D1%80%D1%8B


То, что полубогов называют асурами, для меня не ново. 

Во-вторых, оказалось, что В гимне «Ко всем богам»(3.55) повторяется фраза «велико могущество (asuratvam) богов, единственно».

Вот этот гимн из Ригведы:



> III, 55. Ко Всем-Богам
> 
> 1 Когда прежние Ушас зажигались,
> Великое слово зародилось в следе коровы.
> Соблюдая заветы богов, (я говорю):
> Велико могущество богов, единственно.
> 
> 2 Да не рассердятся тут на нас ни боги,
> Ни прежние отцы, о Агни, знающие след.
> ...


В оригинале на санскрите фраза "Велико могущество богов, единственно" звучит как "mahad dev?n?m-asuratvam ekam"

То есть используется слово asuratvam по отношению ко всем деватам - всем богам.

Санскритский словарь даёт интересный перевод слова asuratvam: "божественное достоинство, духовность", хотя также и "оппозиция к богам, быть асуром".

http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?...tvam&direct=au

*В этом и весь вопрос: как так, если Кришна и Вишну входит в число дэват, всех богов, то значит в этом гимне Ригведы асуратвам - это также качество ... Вишну/Кришны быть "асуром", (и одновременно - духовным, с божественным достоинством)?*

На сайте Бхакти-ананды Госвами (не знаю, из какой организации он) - https://bhaktianandascollectedworks....persian-ahura/

написано, что Вишну - это Ахура-мазда... это что, правда? А Кришна может быть Ахура-маздой? 



> Некоторые исследователи полагают, что ригведийский Кришна тождественен фигуре Кришны, описанной в более поздних произведениях санскритской литературы, или олицетворяет фигуру «протокришны».[7][5] Одним из сторонников такой интерпретации был Рамакришна Гопал Бхандаркар, который считал, что кришна-драпсаха из восьмой мандалы «Риг-веды» является упоминанием о Кришне.[8] Сарвепалли Радхакришнан также признавал возможным отождествление ригведийского Кришны с Кришной пураническим. В своём труде «Индийская философия» он писал: «В поздних Пуранах говорится о вражде Кришны с Индрой. Возможно, что Кришна — это бог пастушеского племени, которое было покорено Индрой в эпоху „Риг-веды“, хотя в период „Бхагавад-гиты“ он значительно восстановил и усилил утраченные позиции, отождествившись с Васудевой из бхагаваты и Вишну вайшнавизма».
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...83%D1%80%D0%B0

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Есть только один критерий по которому живое существо относят либо к категории _деватов_ либо к категории _асуров_.

Согласно Шримад-Бхагаватам: песнь 1 глава 2 текст 16 :

Есть люди, называемые девами, божественными живыми существами, а есть люди, называемые асурами, демонами отвергающими власть Верховного Господа.

Согласно Бхагавад-Гите: глава 16 текст 6:

*О сын Притхи, сотворение живые существа в этом мире бывают двух типов: одних называют прведниками, а других демонами. Я уже подробно рассказал тебе о божественных качествах, а теперь послушай о демонических.*

"... Люди, наделённые божественной природой, ведут упорядоченный образ жизни, то есть следуют предписаниям _шастр_ и указаниям авторитетных наставников. Человек должен исполнять обязанности, предписанные авторитетными _шастрами_. Такой образ мыслей называют божественным.

Тех же, кто не следует заповедям священных писаний и действует по собственной прихоти, называют демонами или _асурами_. 

Критерий только один - выполнение указаний Священных писаний. В Ведах сказано, что как полубоги, так и демоны появились на свет от Праджапати; единственная разница в том, что одни следуют предписаниям Вед, а другие нет.

Мы не можем следовать наставлениям шастр по причине нашей греховной деятельности в прошлом. Однако даже такое оправдание не даёт человеку право злоупотреблять своей независимостью. Если живое существо не следует наставления Господа в Ведах - это Амур.

Однако так же Шрила Прабхупада прямо говорит: те, кто наслаждается материальной энергий Господа - считается асуром( любой ).

Материалист - это демон, даже если следует Всем предписаниям и наставлениям, но считает себя наслаждающийся и соблюдает все придписания Шастр только ради удовлетворения своего ложного эго- это демон.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Vishnu is the Vedic Age Soul of the Universe, Ashura. He is the Persian Good God, Ahura Mazda. He is also the Babylonian Supreme Deity Marduk Asaru and the Assyrian Supreme Deity Asshur. In Greece and Rome He was called Osiris. In Egypt He was called AUSU or AUSAR in the North and WASU-Theos in the South. AUSU orr WASU dios (VASU-DEVA) was the TOBA-YAHU of the Jews. The Jews also called Him AZAR-YAHU and AZARIEL or ELI-AZAR and JO-EL. Like JO-EL, YAHU-ELI would be the inverse of ELI-YAHU. ELI-YAHU is the Greek HELI-OS and the Egyptian HERU-AUSU ‘HORUS’.


Бхагават-Гита глава 10 тексты :15-40.

Текст 40 : 

*О могучерукий покоритель врагов, Моим божественным проявлениям нет конца. Я привёл тебе только некоторые примеры Моих бесчисленных достояний* 

Кришна может принять любую форму и их надо искать в Ведах.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Для себя я решил так, что если в Ведах некоторых богов называют асурами, и применяют к ним слово asuratvam ("божественное достоинство, духовность", хотя также и "оппозиция к богам, быть асуром"), то в этом случае помогает зороастризм: в нём всё это - не проблема. Полубог если называется асуром, смотря через призму зороастризма он уже не асур, а ахура - то есть опять бог, и не важно какое значение слова asuratvam (оппозиция богам), ведь вконце-концов это слово также означает духовность. Здесь, правда, тоже не так просто. Есть атеисты, которые считают, что у них есть духовность, но без Бога. Но, видимо, говоря об богах как асурах Веды имеют ввиду значение слова асура как в Зороастризме - Бог.

То есть для меня зороастризм ценен не потому что он может из демона/асура сделать Бога, а чтобы санскритское слово asuratvam применительно к богам (а может быть и к Кришне/Вишну, ведь если "Велико могущество богов, единственно" относится ко всем богам, то значит имеются ввиду все боги, в т ч Вишну/Кришна...

Кстати, я читал, что даэвы, которые в зороастризме приравниваются к демонам, - это ракшасы, а не (полу)боги Вед:



> From Kashmir, which belongs square within the Vedic world, comes crucial evidence regarding a three-way division consisting of devas, asuras, and daevas. The scheme reflects the three fundamental gunas of Indian thought: sattva, rajas, and tamas.
> 
> Deva, or devata (sattva): power related to understanding
> Asura (rajas): power related to activity
> Daeva (tamas): power related to acquisitiveness
> Kashmiri folklore is full of tales where daevas are counterpoints to devas and asuras. Sometimes the term rakshasa is used as a synonym for daeva. This term rakshasa occurs very frequently in Sanskrit literature. The word rakshas appears in the Rigveda, the Aitareya Brahmana and it is also considered equivalent to Nirriti. The rakshasa form of marriage is the violent seizure or rape of a girl after the defeat or destruction of her relatives.
> 
> It is entirely possible that the term daeva came into Kashmir late as a result of the immigration of Persians. If that were the case, the reason why it took root is because it served as a synonym for an existing idea. It is equally possible that the term has been current in Kashmir from ancient times and its usage there parallels that by Zarathushtra from the nearby Bactria.
> 
> http://www.veda.harekrsna.cz/connections/Vedic-Iran.php


То есть дэваты - это гуна благости,
Асуры/Ахуры - это гуна страсти (как в слове asuratvam "божественное достоинство, духовность")
даэвы - это тамас - ракшасы и т д.

Полубоги же Вед в зороастризме стали просто язатами (санскритское яджата - "те, кто достойны поколнения"). Соответственно:



> In reality, the situation is more complex and the Vedic and the Zarathushtrian systems are much less different than is generally supposed.
> 
> Ведическая и зороастрийская религия - менее различны, чем ранее считалось, чем обычно считается


Кстати, что касается качеств богов/асуров, то в зороастризме Ахура-Мазда, Бог имеет все качества Бога, что поднимает его даже выше гуны страсти к гуне благости.

Я так понимаю, что слово asuratvam (в смысле "божественное достоинство, духовность") из гимна ко всем богам стало потом применяться в отношению к Верховному Богу (возможно, Вишну / Кришне), но основное значение слова asuratvam ( "оппозиция к богам, быть асуром") забылось. Хотя, в зороастризме Индра попал в список проклинаемых даэвов (здесь зороастрийцы перепутали слово дэва и даэва), видимо это произошло, потому, что Индра разозлился на Кришну:




> История Кришны и Говардхана описывается в «Бхагавата-пуране». Индра разозлился на маленького Кришну из-за того, что тот уговорил местных жителей приносить жертвы и поклоняться холму Говардхану вместо него. Индра призвал облака и устроил непрерывный ливень над всем регионом Вриндавана, который продолжался семь дней и ночей. Чтобы защитить людей и животных, Кришна поднял огромный холм Говардхану на мизинце левой руки, и все обитатели Вриндавана смогли укрыться под ним от дождя как под большим зонтом. В конце концов Индра признал своё поражение и, вознеся молитвы Кришне, удалился в свою небесную обитель — планету Индралоку. После этого холм Говардхана прославился во всех трёх мирах. Каждый год вайшнавы во всём мире празднуют в этот день фестиваль Говардхана-пуджа.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0


Есть ещё вот что (на тему зороастризма):




> Реальность танцует:
> 
> Бог, которому мог бы поклоняться Ницше
> 
> 
> 
> Наступал вечер, воздух был напоен благоуханием цветущих ночных жасминов. Шрила Шридхар Махарадж сидел в своем длинном кресле, казалось, погруженный в себя. Я сел у его стоп послушать. Он засмеялся и подался вперед с указательным пальцем, воздетым в небо:
> 
> «Реальность танцует! Что ты думаешь? Я утверждаю, что высшая концепция реальности — это идея танцующей реальности. Что ты скажешь?».
> ...


Теперь эта зороастрийская цитата "если Бог есть, он танцует" используется на сайте http://bharati.ru/ посвященном вайшнавизму, что как бы немного приравнивает зороастризм и вайшнавизм, ведь Ницше использовал эту фразу в "Так сказал Зоратуштра", то есть Зороастр (а заодно и Ницше) поверил бы в Бога Зороастризма, который танцует.




> Да, я узнаю Заратустру. Взор его чист, и нет на лице его отвращения. Не оттого ли и идет он так, словно танцует? 
> 
> Я говорю вам: надо иметь в себе хаос, чтобы родить танцующую звезду. Я говорю вам: в вас пока еще есть хаос. 
> 
> Я поверил бы только в такого бога, который умеет танцевать. 
> 
> И вот я легок, и вот я летаю и вижу себя под собой, и теперь некий бог танцует во мне.
> 
> Поистине, не вихрь и не смерч Заратустра; а если он и танцор, то никак не танцор тарантеллы! 
> ...


То есть у Ницше танцевал Заратустра, но танцевал ещё и Купидон (Кришна - трансцендентный Купидон), и какие-то девушки (прям напрашивается аналогия с танцем гопи с Кришной)

Кстати, в Махабхарате на стороне врагов Кришны также были духовные asuratvam (в смысле "божественное достоинство, духовность") люди - Дроначарья, дед Бхишма, Карна, но эта их духовность обернулась тем, что они стали врагами Кришны, и они стали asuratvam ( "оппозиция к богам, быть асуром")

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

У Кришны изначально нет врагов, все живые существа его дети. Однако у Кришны есть определённые требования и правила, которые он просит исполнять ( в Шримад- Бхагаватам - это называется подчинится власти Кришны ).

Если живое существо исполняет волю Кришны( волю своего отца небесного ) оно развивает добрые отношения с Кришной ( это преданность и служение ), а если нет то, оно становится на противоположную сторону и развивает в себе демоничные качества.

Но это возможно лишь в мире материальной энергии. По своё изначальной природе( духовной ) Все являются слугами и Кришна изначально находится на духовной платформе он не материален.

Шри Бхишмадева является *чистым преданным Кришны* ( Ш.Б. песнь 1 глава 9 текст 34).

На Абсолютной платформе, рыцарская раса между Шри Кришной и Бхишмадевой - это проявление в Высшей степени духовного самоосознания, в которой нет и грани материальной примеси.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Думаю так: Купидон это от русского покупать и дон -вода . :smilies: 
То есть это торговец водой. :doom: 
Заратустра это от русских слов  заря и утро .
Иван это от дерева ива . :crazy:  :stena:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Когда в Ригведе говорится "все боги" (дэваты), то имеется ввиду только полубоги (без Вишну/Кришны?)?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Полубогов не могут называть асурами.

В отдельных случаях те, кого называют полубогами ведут себя как асуры.

Полубоги и асуры - это всегда разные категории либо полубог либо асур.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> В отдельных случаях те, кого называют полубогами ведут себя как асуры.


Вот интересно, в каких случаях? Можете привести хоть один пример, почему, за что какого-то полубога Веды назвали асуром?

Недавно искал в интеренете, что говорится в 4-х Ведах о Вишну, так нашёл ещё, что Вишну отождествляется с полубогом Варуной в Яджурведе:



> В Яджурведе (8.59) говорится: "Варуна - это Вишну, Вишну - это Варуна"
> 
> https://books.google.com.ua/books?id...page&q&f=false


Но какой из этого всего вывод, - Варуну Веды также называют асуром. Кстати, чуть выше в той же Яджурведе есть слова: 



> Когда куплен Сом, его называют "асур", и предложение, к-рое следует делать в случае беспокойства - нужно делать во время громкого восклицания "Асурая сваха"


Получается, что асурам действительно веды поклоняются, только при этом асурами называются какие-то боги, тот же Варуна, отождествляемый одновременно с Вишну...
Отсюда и вывод Бхакти-ананды Госвами, что Вишну - это Ахура-мазда


Я надеюсь, что когда Ригведа пишет 



> "Велико могущество (asuratvam) богов, единственно."


слово asuratvam не правильно перевели непреданные.
Велико не "могущество", а велика "духовность" богов, велико их "божественное достоинство"...

Возможно, этот гимн не ко всем богам, а только к тем богам, которых отождествляют с асурами. Но если Варуна и Вишну - один и тот же Бог, то "велика духовность (асуратвам) Варуны, Вишну".

Откуда у Вишну может взяться асуратвам? 

Конечно, когда Вишну убивает демонов - это может внешне показаться грехом. Как сказал один атеист "Бог убивал? Убивал. Поэтому он - грешник, религия - грех". Но убийство демонов Кришной или Вишну ведь не добавляет ему асуратвам (могущества как у асуров?).

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Некоторые слова со временем меняют значение, так было и с "асура": в самые древние времена оно значило одно, а ко временам Кришны с Арджуной уже другое. Точно так же поменяло смысл слово "сахаджия". 

Что касается самого старого значения, то в Ригведе оно тяготеет к понятиям "владыка, повелитель, вождь". Например, могло обозначать человеческого царя, что чем-то наделяет своих людей: Сто слитков золота от царя, взывающего о помощи,
Сто подаренных коней я получил сразу, 
Сто коров – я, Какшивант, от *асуры*. 
До неба протянулась (его) немеркнущая слава. (1.126.2) 
Добрый господин [cын Тривришана Тръяруна] щедро одарил меня двумя быками
С повозкой, (этот) *асура*, более приметный, чем (любой другой) покровитель. (5.27.1) 
Я это перед Духсимой, Притхаваной, Веной, перед Рамой изрёк, *асурой*, перед щедрыми. 
Они привели пятсот, показывая, как довольны.  (10.93.14)
У нас, о Маруты, пусть будет неистовый муж,
Кто *асура* среди народов, устроитель,
С кем мы пересечем воды для счастливого поселения!
И пусть добьемся мы у вас собственного места для жилья! (7.56.24)
могло бога как главу некой группы(Сарасвати - ) асурская среди рек. (7.96.1)
Отец жертв, асура прозорливцев, Агни – мера и веха жрецов. (3.3.8)
Производное слово asurya, асурность, часто связано с  наличием kratu и dakSa (способности выдавать решения и воплощать их в жизнь): В тебя Васу заложили *асурность* – 
Ведь они ценят твою силу духа (kratu),  о великий, как Митра.
Ты выгнал, о Агни, дасью с (их) родины,
Создавая широкий свет для ария. (7.5.6)
Ты для нас, о Агни удивительный,
Благодаря  силе духа (kratu), щедрости  силы действия (dakSa)– 
В тебе поднялась *асурность* – 
Благодаря содействию (нам) достоин жертв, подобно Митре. (5.10.2)

(Митру-Варуну,) у кого  прекрасная сила действия (su-dakSa), сыновей Дакши, боги определили 
для *асурности*, очень великих (7.66.2). 
Я царь Варуна. Для меня установили
(Боги) эти первые *асурности*. 
Боги следуют  решению (kratu) Варуны.
Я правлю народом, чье тело наилучшего вида. (4.42.2)
Поэтому я считаю: велика его *асурность*,
Что он определил, никто не помешает этому.
День за днем появляется солнце.
Обладатель благой силы духа (su-kratu) широко распределил места поселений. (6.30.2)Другие характерные занятия: Всецело знакомы всем опьянения твои,
Всецело также богатства, которые земные,
Всецело был ты распределителем наград, 
Так как держал асурскую власть среди богов. (6.36.1)Слово asura часто соседствует со словами kShatra, samrAj, rAjan, nItha, pati и пр., обозначающими власть и правителя, дела асура похожи на то, чем занимаются правители: он управляет чем-то и поддерживает порядок в мире, выделяет награды и наказывает оружием, у него есть вИры - подчинённые герои, много воинов и крепости; у него украшенная (nirNija) одежда.  


Когда произошёл сдвиг значений слова? Тут сошлюсь на  книгу , где есть полная компиляция стихов с этим словом и поэтому можно проследить изменения. В "семейных" мандалах Ригведы (2-7), передававшихся внутри старых традиционных готр, слово почти всегда употребляется в единственном числе (или двойственном для Митры-Варуны), т.е. асурами названы отдельные личности, а не группа существ, этим словом могли называют как божество, так и человеческого царя, как своего царя, так и вражеского, и вражеские предводители названы по имени (Варчин, Пипру; Asura Сварбхану). 
Но если взять гимны 1/8/9/10 мандалы Ригведы, затем самхиты Сама- и Яджурведы, разделы Атхарваведы, то будем наблюдать постепенное смещение акцентов: слово asura всё чаще стоит во множественном числе, всё чаще означает группу существ, противостоящих богам (В Ригведе однажды в 1.108) и от которых нужна защита, личные имена приводятся всё реже, трижды сказано, что боги победили асуров "вначале" (agre), т.е. давно; образ асуров смешивается с ракшасами. Наконец, в брахманах асуры описываются уже так, как и в наши дни: это класс дурных существ, которые соперничают с богами и неизменно проигрывают.  
Видимо, смысл слова постепенно мигрировал в сторону "побеждённый": правитель -> правитель, умеющий покорять других правителей -> побеждённые вражеские правители -> побеждённые плохие существа. 

______________________________________


Примеры использования ahura в Авесте: видно, что оно тоже связано с  кшатрийской сферой, с руководством и сражениями: 

...это – высокий *ахура* царственный (кшатрья) Апам Напат быстроконный, это – все язаты, творящие благо, праведные. (Ясна 65.12) 

И спросил Творец быка
Арту: “Кто же защитит быка?
Дай *хозяина* (ahura) ему,
скотовода с добрым пастбищем,
Мужем осчастливь таким,
чтоб злодейства Айшмы отвратил!” (Ясна 29.2) 

Пусть мы не встретим здесь натиск разгневанного *ахуры*, что накидывается на противника тысячью способов (атак), сильного, всезнающего, кого нельзя обмануть, хозяина десяти тысяч шпионов. (Яшты 10.69) 

Благих, могучих, святых фраваши праведных мы почитаем, 
которые сражаются по правую руку
властвующего *господина* (ahura)... (13.63)

Когда Кави Хаосрава на той просеке, на той дороге длинной через вдевятеро нарезанный лес, по которой на конях мчался негодяй Нура, везде вышел победителем.
*Господин* (ahura) Кави Хаосрава
над негодяем-туранцем Франграсьяном.
Он связал Кересавазду
из сыновьей мести за Сьяваршана,
подло убитого мужа,
и за Аграэрату Нараву. (19.77) 

*Царь*(ahura)-владыка повелителей,
убийца людей, не сможет убить сотню (обладающего пером),
захватчик рабов не сможет убить одним ударом.
Он один сразит множество. (14.37) 

Тиштрию-звезду блистательную,
хварную мы почитаем,
за которым смертные, сеющие в летний сезон,
*владыки* (ahura), укрепленные в разуме (xratu), 
дикие животные, бродящие по горам,
и домашние животные, пасущиеся на просторе,
наблюдают, как он восходит,
ожидая урожайного сезона
стране или неурожайного:
Когда в арийских странах
будет урожайные года?" (8.36)

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Да уж, никак не ожидал такое прочитать в Ведах. Даже Рама, и тот с эпитетом "асура":



Тут асура, как я понял, переведено словом "могущественный" (powerful), как слово асуратвам в "гимне ко всем богам" в РВ.

"Асурический Рама" или Рама-асура, да уж. Что думали авторы Ригведы, писавшие это?



Получается, что асура значит "сильный", "обладающий силой", и не важно какого она происхождения - божественная это сила или демоническая.



Юрий Анатольевич, спасибо за книгу "Асура", почитаю

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Если Вам на самом деле эта тема интересна, то Вы можете изучить и проанализировать исторические хроники Зороастризма. Там скорее всего Вы натолкнетесь на такой термин как Авеста: - Авестийский язык ( древнеиранский ) Иран является родиной Спитамы Заратустры - основателя ( пророка ) "Зороастризма" или "Маздизма". 

Так вот Авестийский язык или как о нем говорит автор , указанной книги Asura- in Early Vedic Religion, дословно : 

_.the classical sanskrit word asura refers to a particular class of demons but in avestan cognate ahura this part of the name of zaratustra god Ahura mazda_ 

Перевод: в классическом санскрите асуры - это демоны, а в зороастризме - это часть имени бога Ахура(не асура) Мазда.

На википедии есть такая информация:

Ахура (ahura-), представляет собой соответствие санскритскому asura[6], эпитету многих богов в Ригведе, прежде всего Варуны. Асуры — это род индоиранских божеств, связанных с основами бытия и моралью человеческого общества, «старшие боги» в противоположность дэвам, «молодым богам». В индийской традиции в дальнейшем подвергаются демонизации как «завистники богам (дэвам)». В зороастризме наоборот проклинаются дэвы и почитаются ахуры и ахура по преимуществу — Ахура Мазда.

Как то быстро автор приравнял два языка древнеиранский и изначальный санскрит!

Кроме того в *книге* указанной Здесь, даётся перевод шлок Риг Веды, и он не известно, чей!

Поэтому очень и очень сомнительные выводы о том, что вдруг такие могущественные личности , слуги Вишну - полубоги вдруг приравниваются к демонам

Это противоречит словам Шрилы Прабхупады, который дал понятие демона и девата в Бхагавад- Гите.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Давайте два термина по полочкам разложим в соответствии с Бхагавад-Гитой как она есть Шрилы Прабхупады и все встанет на свои места.

Бхагавад-Гита как она есть глава 16.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Текст 1.21
> 
> Даже приняв существование Бога, рассудок, введённый в заблуждение материей, продолжает говорить глупости. Иногда он старательно приписывает сущности Бога двойственность, тройственность или иную множественность.
> 
> Комментарий Бхактивиноды Тхакура
> 
> Из-за материального заблуждения городящий всякую чушь смешанный разум, даже приняв существование Верховного Господа, не может смириться с тем, что Он - единая сущность. Иногда, когда он считает, что две сущности представляют собой Бога, согласно его мнению, категория духовного сознания проявляется как один Бог, а категория мёртвой материи - как некий другой Бог. «Бог, обладающий духовной природой, есть источник всего благотворного. Бог, обладающий материальной природой, - олицетворение всего дурного». Один философ по имени Заратустра считал, что существует два Верховных Бога, «Бог добра и Бог зла». Он отстаивал свою теорию о двойственности природы Бога в книге под названием «Зенд-Авеста». Преданные Верховного Господа выказывают ему своё презрение, как жалкому мыслителю (джаран-мй-мамсаке). Даже после него, по традиции этим словом продолжают называть всех поверхностно мыслящих людей, чьи теории относятся к разделам кармы (материальной деятельности ради наслаждения её плодами) и гьяны (выдвижению догадок и их апробации).
> 
> Заратустра - один из самых древних философов. После того, как его философия не получила признания в Индии, он достиг успеха, проповедуя в Иране. Философия Заратустры, заразив религию иудеев и впоследствии перейдя на тех, кто принял прибежище в учении Корана, породила представление о некоем Сатане, равным по своей силе Всевышнему.
> ...


Источник -- Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, "Распознавание Истины, или Опыт вечности, знания и блаженства". Перевод с бенгали и санскрита - Харидев дас, 2006 г.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Без комментариев, отличная статья.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Bhakta Andrew, спасибо за цитату из книги Бхактивинода Тх. Будет время почитаю.

Но вопрос остается открытым, если в Ригведе к богам применяется слово асура (в т ч к Раме), то чем наша религия лучше зороастризма или отличается от нее? Вишну приравнян к Варуне в Яджурведе, Варуна же назван асуром в Ригведе, то чем мы лучше зороастрицев, к-рые поклоняются асуре-ахуре?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Санскрит язык Всевышнего.
Без авторитетных переводов приведенных Писаний любой бхакта запутается. Перевод атеиста, материалиста (карми), нирвишеши (майявади), шуньявади будет лишён преданности. Бхакта видит глазами любви Писания. Его Божественная Милость Шрила Прабхупада оказал неоценимую услугу всему человечеству, переведя на английский язык бхакти-шастры, сливки ведического знания, наиболее ценные для преданных, а также основав ИСККОН.



> One of the early religions that others are traced back to is Zoroastrianism. But even this can be traced further back to the Vedic culture and the Rig Veda. To help explain some of this, we will reference Suhotra Swami’s book Dimensions of Good and Evil, where he describes what he calls the “Zoroastrian Nexus.”
> 
> It starts with a person named Jarutha described in the Rig Veda in less than complimentary terms, wherein he is against the sage Vasistha. It is also said (RV 7.9.6) that Vasistha had later killed Jarutha, possibly with Agni, fire. In the Rig Veda (7.13.1) Agni is also called the demon (asura) slayer.
> 
> In the Vedic texts, Jarutha is also called Jarasabdha. The Bhavishya Purana (Chapters 139-140) describes the history of the Maga Jarasabdha. The word maga refers to a dynasty of priests whom Jarasabdha was a progenitor, born in the family line of vira aditya, the powerful Aditya, meaning the sun god. So worship of the sun was important in their line.
> 
> Mandala Seven of the Rig Veda talks about Vasistha’s devotion to Varuna. Varuna was a great god of the rivers and seas, and was also called Asura-maya in the Rig Veda. Asura-maya means lord of the demons, the non-Vedics, because Varuna had power over the demonic undersea creatures. (Asura comes from the Sanskrit asun-rati, meaning he who gives life or rejuvenates, and maya because he measured out the sky. The word asura later became connected with those who were against the Vedic standards.)
> 
> Vasistha was fathered by the demigods Varuna and Mitra. It seems that both Jarutha and Vasistha were priests of Varuna, but a rivalry broke out between the two. Because of this rivalry, Jarutha left the Vedic culture and preached something different. *He did not accept the Vedic standards and began to promote a different view, which was not accepted by Varuna. Due to this disagreement, Varuna cursed Jarutha and rejected him from Brahminical culture. So Jarutha was expelled from the region of Bharatvarsha, and he went to Persia. There he was able to propagate his own religion and philosophy.*
> ...


Источник -- http://www.dandavats.com/?p=20386 (An Excerpt from the book Mysteries of the Ancient Vedic Empire, by Sri Nandanandana dasa – Stephen Knapp).

Не знаю, как для Вас, Иван, но я не хочу больше говорить о Заратустре, который был проклят Варуной, своим владыкой, и был признан вневарновым.
Оскорблять великого риши, почтенного вайшнава Брихаспати, я не собираюсь.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Огромное спасибо, Андрей! Самое главное, что в этой статье дается одна интерпретация слова асура как asun rati, - "he who gives life or rejuvenates" - тот, кто дает жизнь или омолаживает. Если к Варуне применим титул асура в Ригведе, и если это означает то же что и асура-майа (властелин демонов, асуров), то, пожалуй, Вишну - также асура-майа и асун-рати. Значит всё-таки слово асура применяется к ведическим деватам в другом смысле. Если Рама - это "асура" в Ригведе, то это значит "асун-рати" - (вроде аббревиатура) - тот, кто дает жизнь/молодость. Возможно, асура в Ригведе по отношению к богам - это сокращение от асура-майа - властелин асуров. И вполне вероятно, что в изначальной редакции Ригведы слово асура писалось как-то по-другому.

Если в зороастризме асура - это ахура, то возможно и в Ригведе слово асура по отношению к Раме или Варуне, полубогам - тоже писалось/звучало как нечто среднее между "с" и "х". Например, "асхура" или "ахсура", а это уже другое слово, нежели асура.

вобщем, рад, что Зороастр вспоминается в Ригведе и Бхавишья-пуране. не знал о таких фактах. уже понял по каким ключевым словам дальше искать (Jarutha или Jarasabdha). Не знал, что Ангра-манью - это Ангира муни/Брихаспати. Хотя встречал версию, что Зороастр - это шукрачарья, гуру демонов. 




> Из потомков Вришни Я - Васудева, а из Пандавов - Aрджуна. Среди мудрецов Я - Вьяса, а среди великих мыслителей - Ушана.
> 
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Слово кави означает «мыслитель, способный глубоко проникнуть в суть любого предмета». Один из таких кави по имени Ушана, Шукрачарья, был духовным учителем демонов и необыкновенно проницательным и дальновидным политиком. Таким образом, Шукрачарья олицетворяет еще одно из достоинств Кришны.


получается, что Кришна - это тоже Шукрачарья (или Шукрачарья - это тоже Кришна). То есть можно даже прийти к выводу, что Зороастр - это тоже Кришна или Его форма...

Интересно, когда жил этот Зороастр. Как я понимаю, раз в Ригведе он есть, то он жил до/во времена создания Ригведы. То есть это явно не несколько сот до нашей эры, а как минимум времена Махабхараты/явления Бхагавад-Гиты/Кришны, около 5000 лет назад. Но даже древние греки говорили, что Зороастр жил до них лет за 6000. Интересно. Ведь это может означать, что зороастризм мог быть религией демонов, убитых Кришной, религией асуров вроде Камсы, Путаны. А мог ли быть зороастризм известен еще во времена Рамы? Если Рама называется асуром в Ригведе, то может это влияние зороастризма? Или Ригведа и зороастризм взаимно влияли друг на друга? Если зороастризм был еще во времена Рамы, тогда ему вообще тысяч 800 лет (граница между двумя предыдущими югами)...

Не знаю, почему вы считаете оскорблением тему о зороастре. Мне тоже вначале было неприятно мого об этой религии читать, но со временем я немного смирился с тем что боги могут называться асурами/ахурами. Ведь в этом смысле элементы зороастризма не так плохи - счтать Раму не просто "асуром", а ахура-маздой (Вишну/Варуной, точнее властелином асуров)...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> В стране Персии Джарутха стал известен как Заратустра





> Как я понимаю, раз в Ригведе он есть, то он жил до/во времена создания Ригведы.


Веды вечны, значит Заратустра тоже вечен. Заратуштра и Ангро-Манью - Джатила и Абхиманью.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> 1 Веды вечны, значит Заратустра тоже вечен. 
> 2 Заратуштра и Ангро-Манью - Джатила и Абхиманью.


1 ну вот, уходим в спекуляции... Душа Зороастра вечна, конечно... Может быть нужна какая-то душа, которая будет вот так спекулировать, придумывать философии-религии вроде зороастризма, чтобы уводить людей от Вед, под видом неведических религий (настика).

2 Слова похожи, но раз Джатила - пастушка-гопи, то это вряд ли.

Я вот ещё подумал, если Васиштха сжег Зороастра, то значит они как минимум жили в одно время. 



> Васиштха был гуру Рамы (седьмой аватары Вишну). Он указал Раме путь к высшей цели жизни человека — мокше.


Если Васиштха жил во времена Рамы, то возможно и Зороастр жил в то же время. Тогда мы получим очень древнюю религию - зороастризм

Хотя мне более интересно не столько зороастризм, сколько почему Рама назван в Ригведе асуром, как и другие боги Ригведы. Может быть намерения Зороастра не были такими плохими изначально. Он не отходил сильно от Ригведы, в к-рой Рама - асура (не демон, асура - не обязательно демон), и наоборот хотел идеализировать Раму, и заодно Вишну (приранвняного к Варуне-асуру), и других богов Вед, названных асурами в Ригведе. Может быть изначально зороастризм был некоей религией, которая помогала  наоборот сохранить веру в Раму, Вишну, богов Вед. В те времена было известно, что богов в Ведах называно асурами, поэтому зороастризм мог быть ценной религией, которая говорила, что это не асуры как демоны, а ахуры, ахура-мазды - боги, - объекты поклонения. другое дело что в зороастризме не принимают дэвов. Но это может быть уже поздний отход от изначальной зороастризма (а значит и цели РигВеды, называвшей богов по какой-то причине асурами). Ведь в Кашмире даевы и дэваты - не одно и то же, и видимо по неведению даевы стали отождествляться с дэватами. Даэвы зороастризма и в Кашмире - это ракшасы. Это, наверное, уже потом кому-то было выгодно демонизировать дэват, просто приравняв их к даэвам. Я не считаю, что проклятия Зороастра в направлении даэвов - это проклятие именно дэват, богов Вед. Единственное, да, Индра называется даэвом, но это не страшно, Кришна хотел, чтобы Индре не поклонялись, но Ему вместо него. Кстати, возможно что именно из этого отношения зороастризма против Индры следует что Зороастр жил уже не во времена Рамы, а во времена Кришны или после него. Но тогда прийдется признать, что Васиштха жил во времена и Рамы и во времена Кришны, то есть что ему лет восемьсот тысяч (432 000 х 2). Если это так, тогда Зороастр говоря о Ахура-мазде уже видимо подразумевает не асуров Вед (то есть богов названых асурами в Ригведе), а не понятно кого... Камсу, Равану, Хираньякашипу, что ли? Врагов Вишну? Вот в этом смысле, действительно, зороастризм не так уж приятен. Но это смотря с какой стороны смотреть. Если смотреть с точки зрения схожести слова Ахура-мазда со словом "асура" в отношении Рамы, Варуны и других богов - то не такая это уж плохая религия. Наоборот, она дает ответы на очень много вопросов. Например, почему авраамические религии не поклоняются Вишну/Кришне напрямую, используя Их имена где-нибудь в священном писании (вроде как в сикхизме, хотя там тоже неоднозначно).  Также становится понятно почему практически любая другая не ведическая (или точнее не индийская) религия не поклоняется Вишну/Кришне. Потому что зороастризм поставил всё "верх ногами", стал демонизировать дэват (проклиная их под именами даэва/даэвов), но разве можно в этом винить зороастризм, если Ригведа тоже в этом "виновата"? Точнее не так, Ригведа не виновата в демонизации дэват, она не проклинает дэват, но называет богов асурами. И здесь нет никакой разницы между зороастризмом (Авестой) и Ригведой. Вполне вероятно, что разные другие религии/мифологии (или философии) не хотят принимать такого Бога, Вишну/Раму - потому что где-то в самих же текстах Ригведы они прямо или косвено называны асурами или приравняны к ним. Мне, например, тоже не приятно узнать, что в Ригведе Рама назван асуром, или точнее с асурической силой. И не приятно узнать, что Вишну приравнян к Варуне, к-рый тоже назван в Ригведе асуром. Но это не ослабляет мою веру в Вишну, Раму, Кришну. Просто очень интересно узнать почему же самые священные объекты поклонения в Ригведе называны асурами... ? Если правда, что Зороастр был каким-то ведическим жрецом, но потом "отлученным от Ведической религии", то это значит, что для времен религии Ригведы было нормальным называть богов асурами, как и в зороастризме. Не знаю, может быть изза этого Веды были запрещены для не брахманов? Изза таких вот называний богов асурами? А Зороастр был тем, кто это узнал и рассказал другим - всяким шудрам, внекастовым, людям неведической религии - в Персии и т д. И все узнали, что Бог Вед (Рама) - асура, что Вишну равен Варуне, а значит тоже - асура. И Зороастр акцентировал на этом внимание, создав такую околоведическую религию, которая изначально опиралась на Ригведу. 

Есть люди, вроде сектоведа Дворкина, которые пишут в своих книгах прямым текстом: "Кришна - глава черных демонов, врагов Будды". Но если Кришна - это аватара Вишну, и Вишну приравнян в самих же Ведах к Варуне, который назван асуром, то из этого следует, что Кришна - это аватара "асуры" Вишну-Варуны. Значит Веды сами "виноваты" в том, что разные сектоведы демонизируют Кришну-Вишну. Но зороастризм в этом случае прав: да, может быть Бог (Вишну-Варуна, Рама, Кришна) и "асура", но Он - ахура-мазда, асура-майа - властелин асуров, но сам не асура. "Среди демонов я - Прахлада", как говорит Кришна в Бхагавад-Гите. Возможно Вишну-Рама бы тоже сказал бы, что среди асуров Ригведы, Я - Ахура-мазда, Бог, а не демон. Асура-ахура Рама-Вишну-Варуна Ригведы - это не демон, это Бог. И за это спасибо зороастризму

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> 1 ну вот, уходим в спекуляции...


Действительно, я ушёл в спекуляции. Я извиняюсь за это зыбкое предположение и впредь постараюсь писать  обоснованнее.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Надо же, решил посмотреть санскритский словарь, что значит слово Кришна. И что вы думаете я там увидел?

http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?...shna&direct=au




> black - черный
> *wicked - злой
> evil - зло*
> dark - темный
> dark-blue - синий
> 
> black part of the eye	
> Indian cuckoo or Kokila	
> incarnation of Lord Vishnu	
> ...


оказывается, словарь также дает значения "злой", "зло", "вид демона или дух тьмы"

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Или в другом санскритском словаре:



> with Jains, k???a- is one of the nine black vasu-deva-s;with Buddhists he is the chief of the black demons, who are the enemies of buddha- and the white demons)
> 
> в джайнизме k???a- является одним из девяти черных васудевов, для буддистов он является главой черных демонов, которые являются врагами будды и белых демонов)
> 
> http://www.sanskritdictionary.com/?i...&action=Search
> 
> m.	Name of a hell
> Кришна - также имя ада (Кришнасутра)


Это из словаря Моньера-Вильямса. Понятно, что он не преданный, иначе такого бы не написал. А "точка зрения буддистов" - прям как у Дворкина, только с добавлением "враг белых демонов", что кстати интересно, всё таки написано, что Кришна для буддистов - враг демонов, а не просто демон. Ахура-Мазда, вобщем, получается

А ад Кришнасутра, как я понимаю, это то же что ад Каласутра

На том же сайте:



> asura	?su-ra, m. divine spirit, i. 35, 7. 10; v. 83, 6 [Av. ahura]
> Асу-ра - божественный дух (как Ахура в Авесте)
> 
>  living, spiritual, divine; m. spirit, Lord God;
> живой, духовный, божественный, дух, и даже Господь Бог
> 
> ?sura	a. spiritual, divine; belonging to the demons or Asuras, demon-like; m. Asura;  f. female Asura.
> 
> аасура - божественный или демонический
> ...


В словаре же того же Monier-Williams, 



> Асура - mfn.	(2. as- ), spiritual, incorporeal, divine
> бестелесный, невещественный, бесплотный, от корня "ас-", а не "а/сура"


Также:



> *Асурадвиша* - m.	"enemy of the asura-s", a Name of vi??u-
> *Враг асуров - имя Вишну*


Если Вишну - враг асуров, тогда почему в Яджурведе Вишну приравнян к Варуне (а Варуна назван асуром)? Вишну - сам себе враг?

а для слова сура:



> СураДвиша m.	"enemy of the gods", a demon, asura-, daitya- or r?k?asa-	   
> 
> - враг богов, демон, асура, дайтья, ракшас

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Похоже, я нашел ответ, почему Варуна называется асуром  :smilies: :



> https://hinduism.stackexchange.com/q...-out-the-earth
> 
> The reason that Varuna is sometimes called an Asura is that he, like Chandra and Mitra, sided with the Asuras in the famous Tarakamaya war, which I discuss in this question: hinduism.stackexchange.com/q/3106/36 After that war, Varuna rejoined the side of the gods when it came time for Indra to fight the demon Vritrasura; verse 5 of this hymn of the Rig Veda is what the gods said to convince Varuna to rejoin them: sacred-texts.com/hin/rigveda/rv10124.htm They promised him that if he returned, they would make him lord of the waters. (Before he was only god of the Rita or law.) – Keshav Srinivasan? Feb 17 '15 at 13:10
> 
> Варуна иногда называется Асуром, потому что он как и Чандра и Митра, перешли на сторону асуров в известной войне Таракамья. ПОсле этой войны, Варуна опять присоединился к полубогам, когда пришло время Индры сразиться с демоном Вритрасурой. В Ригведе есть гимн, в котором полубоги упрашивают Варуну опять присоединиться к ним. Они пообещали, что если Варуна вернется, то они сделают его богом вод (до того он был только богом Риты - закона)


*Кто-то знает, что это была за война Таракамья?*

----------


## Ivan (гость)

ладно, вроде сам уже нашел:




> A fierce battle followed between Chandrama and Rudra. The gods were helping Brihaspati while because of Shukra, the demons fought from the side of Chandrama. Soon the battle assumed the proportion of a war that perplexed the entire world. At last, Lord Vishnu mediated to end the battle and helped Brihaspati to get his wife back. By that time Tara had conceived a child. Seeing her condition Brihaspati instigated Tara to abort the baby. Tara aborted the baby amidst some shrubs but it did not die. Instead, his brilliance dulled even the radiance of the gods.
> 
> The baby was so beautiful that both Brihaspati and Chandrama were eager to accept him. To settle the matter, Brahma asked Tara about the paternity of the child. Feeling shy, Tara revealed that Chandrama was the father of the child. Then Brahma himself adopted the child and named him as Buddha.
> 
> When he grew young, Buddha produced Pururava from Illa. 
> 
> http://hinduonline.co/Scriptures/Pur...hnuPurana.html


Здесь (в Вишну-пуране) написано, что Вишну вмешался в этот конфликт между богом луны и Брихаспати, и стал на сторону Брихаспати.

Получается, что хотя Вишну и отождествляется с Варуной, но именно в этой битве между Варуной/Луной/демонами и Брихаспати, Вишну всё же занял сторону Брихаспати (богов). Значит, всё впорядке. Даже если Раму тоже названо "асуратвам" (могучим), то это только из-за этой истории с Тарой. Напрашивается вывод, что составители этих двух Вед (где отождествляется Вишну и Варуна, и Варуна и Рама названы асурами) не доконца знали историю о Таре, Вишнупурану, и поэтому отождествили Вишну/Раму с асурами... Всё же вопрос открытый, за что назван Рама "асуратвам". Или можно дальше не "копать". Раз он в истории с Тарой на стороне богов, то он никак не мог быть и асуром как ВАРУНА.  

МОй вывод, что
*Варуна - не Вишну. Вишну - не Варуна.* 
а в двух Ведах - ошибка относительно Вишну/Рамы

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Нашел книгу - http://shodhganga.inflibnet.ac.in/bi...hapter%202.pdf
Глава 2 "Вайшнавизм и его развитие".

Там также есть упоминание о асурах как богах, или о Вишну как об одном Боге Вед (опять в контексте слово "асуратвам"):




Здесь дается, как мне кажется, этимология слова асура, того, что в Ригведе.

Асу-ра - от слов асу + ра.

Глянул в словарь санскрита, асу означает жизнь (прана, дыхание),
а ра означает давать, или иметь

http://sanskritdictionary.com/?ienco...&action=Search:




> ra	mfn.	( r?-)	acquiring, possessing	 
> 
> ra	mfn.	giving, effecting


то есть, если слог раа - длинный - то это значит "иметь", "получить"
а если слог ра короткий - то это значит "давать"


итак, имеем два слова:

1. асу+раа - "иметь/получать жизнь" - демоны, или вообще любые существа, так как им дана жизнь дыханием МахаВишну (Брахмой и т д)

2. асу+ра - "дающий жизнь" - собственно, сам Кришна, Вишну. Дыханием Он создает вселенные, в т ч асуров/демонов

и еще. там же (в книге) написано:



> “In Veda, the word • Asura' Is used many times, and it
> means  the giver of life (prana-data). 
> 
> Asun- pranan rati dadati iti asurah' . 
> In * Ayesta* Asura or Ahura is the highest god. 
> The word ' Asur a' is derived as * Asu + ra = Asura* . 
> Sayana explains it as 
> "devanam ekam muKhyam asuratvam.... . pravalyam mahat aiscaryam"
> The simple meaning Is the only and sole power of the divinities - Is one i.e , Visnu himself


То есть "асу-ра - означает "асун пранан рати дадати" - то есть "жизнь (асун пранан)" + "давать (рати дадати)".

дальше, ити значит "почему"? или, также - "поэтому, отсюда".

"дающий жизнь - асун-пранан-рати-дадати, поэтому асу-ра".

И дальше интерпретация (в этой книге): "простое объяснение  - единственная сила богов, то есть сам Вишну".

Опять получается, что Вишну - "асу-ра". Не в смысле демона, а в смысле "единственного духа, источника всех богов" (да и демонов, и вообще 8 400 000 видов существ)

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Оказывается, даже в Бхагавад-Гите Кришна прямо говорит, что Он есть Варуна:




> Среди многоглавых нагов Я - Aнанта, *а среди обитателей вод - полубог Варуна*. Среди предков Я - Aрьяма, а среди вершащих правосудие - Яма, повелитель смерти.
> 
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Среди многоглавых змеев, нагов, самым великим является Aнанта, а среди обитателей вод - полубог Варуна. Оба они представляют Кришну. Есть много живых существ, карающих грешников, и главный среди них - Яма. Он живет на планете, находящейся недалеко от Земли. Неисправимых грешников после смерти приводят на эту планету, и Яма назначает им соответствующее наказание.





> The good Asuras are called Adityas and are led by Varuna, while the malevolent ones are called Danavas and are led by Vritra.
> 
> Хорошие "асуры" называются Адитьями, и главный среди них - Варуна, тогда как плохие асуры называются Данавами, и руководит ими Вритрасура
> 
> Varuna, Vedic god of water, is 10 times glorified as 'asura' in Rigveda
> 
> Варуна 10 раз назван асуром в Ригведе
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asura


вот и получается, что если Кришна - это Варуна, и если Варуна также - "хороший асура" (главный из хороших "асуров"), то вполне вероятно что Кришна - это Ахура-мазда зороастрийцев




> Имя Бога в зороастризме образовано от двух древнеиранских слов, имеющих индоиранские корни:
> 
> -Ахура (ahura-), представляет собой соответствие санскритскому ???? asura[6], эпитету многих *богов* в Ригведе, прежде всего *Варуны*. Асуры — это род индоиранских божеств, связанных с основами бытия и моралью человеческого общества, «старшие боги» в противоположность дэвам, «молодым богам». В индийской традиции в дальнейшем подвергаются демонизации как «завистники богам (дэвам)». В зороастризме наоборот проклинаются дэвы и почитаются ахуры и ахура по преимуществу — Ахура Мазда.
> 
> -Мазда (имен. пад. mazd?) — из праиндоевропейского *mn?s-d?eH1 «устанавливающий мысль», «осмысливающий», отсюда «мудрый». Индийское соответствие medh? «разум», «мудрость». Этот более оригинальный, чем «ахура», эпитет бога, описывающий его как Мудрого Творца, творца мысли, а следовательно и сознания, послужил для образования зороастрийского самоназвания mazdayasna — «почитающий Мазду», «маздеист».
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ахурамазда


В любом случае, Варуна - это имя Ахура-Мазды:




> *Varun*
> Varoon	Deliverer from evil
> Protector from Evil
> 
> *Освободитель/защитник от зла*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/101_Names_of_God


Все ли преданные согласны, что если так (Кришна - это Варуна, Варуна - главный добрый "асур"), то Кришна - это также и Ахура-Мазда - Бог зороастрийцев?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Обожаю эту лекцию.  :smilies: 



> Надо же, решил посмотреть санскритский словарь, что значит слово Кришна.


П.С.: С сайтом spokensanskrit необходимо быть очень осторожным, сайт санскритологов-майавади, в котором слово "мурти" переведено как идол. Сам Монье поддерживал адвайту.



> В своих трудах по индуизму Монье-Вильямс утверждал, что адвайта-веданта наилучшим образом представляла ведийские идеалы и была высочайшим путём к спасению в индуизме. Значительно более популярные традиции бхакти Монье-Вильямс рассматривал как имевшие меньшую духовную ценность.


Источник цитаты.

----------

